# Sea Nymph Bass Attacker Rebuild



## flex (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey guys, new to forum. Lurked a bit. 

I have an old aluminum that I've had since the mid 90s. Bought it in almost perfect shape back then, used it like crazy until about 05/06 when the motor went boom. Has sat since then as I mostly board and had other boats.

Finally decided I'm going to get it fixed up and have a fishing/duck hunting rig. 

Where I'm at right now is stripped down to aluminum, stripped out most of the old wiring. The fun is about to begin.

I picked up a 75 evinrude 70 to go on it. It doesn't have controls and I wasn't aware that I couldn't retrofit my quicksilver merc controls. 

Currently trying to figure out controls, tilt trim set up, and if I need to build a Jack plate or add to the transom for this motor. Once I figure out these the rest will hopefully go quick! 

If anybody has input on what controls will and won't work, or input for the build let me know. 

Plan is new decks, LED lights for bow fishing and lighting up decoy spread, paint camo, bed lined interior.















Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Feb 8, 2017)

I think the motor has the rams? But just needs a new tilt/trim motor? Which is cheap. Not real sure. I'm not much of a mechanic but I can handle basic stuff if somebody points me in the right direction. 

That's why I'm here! 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Feb 8, 2017)

This is the unit in the boat currently. Was paired with a 35 merc. Going to try and retrofit.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Feb 9, 2017)

Update. Motor does not have a tilt trim. But found a used unit. So going to get that and then hopefully controls. 

Also ordering a Jack plate. Need to raise it a little bit since its a long shaft.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Feb 9, 2017)

Scored today! Got controls and all cables and wires, and going to pick up CMC Jack plate tomorrow!





Also cleaned out all of the wet foam, going to have to spray some new foam.





Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 10, 2017)

Go start, keep us updated


----------



## flex (Feb 11, 2017)

Picked up the Jack plate yesterday. Got all the wood, epoxy, glass, paint for transom. Going to get it rolling tomorrow. Plan is get motor cranked up and going, and build transom tomorrow.

Really hoping I got lucky and the motor runs good.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Feb 12, 2017)

Got all the rest of the old stuff out today. Pulled old transom. Made new one! 

Got controls and what not hooked to motor but it didn't want to start. Ran out of light so not sure what the issue is. We got spark, compression, fuel, and air. Not sure why it wouldn't start up. 

Other than that won't be long hopefully! 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## dearl (Feb 13, 2017)

Your off to a good start. You say you've got fuel and spark, does it even try to run I mean spit, sputter anything? Try this, when you turn the motor over, hit it with a shot of starting fluid, if it trys to crank, your carbs need to be gone through and cleaned or rebuilt. Dont try to run it on starting fluid, it has no oil in it and you risk ruining your rings and cylinder walls doing that. Just hit it with enough to see if it will bust off. Older OMC carbs are simple to rebuild, syncronizing them can be a bear, but with a manual its not so bad. A word of caution, if the motor starts do not advance the throttle more than idle with the motor not in the water. Without a test prop on it you could have the engine run away, once the motor reaches so many rpms, it will keep running at WOT just by cyntrifigual force. Keep a rag handy, if this happens show it in the carb to stop the air flow.

Also check the compression on all 3 cylinders. Carbed outboards use vacuum to pull fuel into the cylinders, if your compression is really low you may not be pulling fuel into the cylinder for ignition. My moneys on the carbs.


----------



## flex (Feb 13, 2017)

dearl said:


> Your off to a good start. You say you've got fuel and spark, does it even try to run I mean spit, sputter anything? Try this, when you turn the motor over, hit it with a shot of starting fluid, if it trys to crank, your carbs need to be gone through and cleaned or rebuilt. Dont try to run it on starting fluid, it has no oil in it and you risk ruining your rings and cylinder walls doing that. Just hit it with enough to see if it will bust off. Older OMC carbs are simple to rebuild, syncronizing them can be a bear, but with a manual its not so bad. A word of caution, if the motor starts do not advance the throttle more than idle with the motor not in the water. Without a test prop on it you could have the engine run away, once the motor reaches so many rpms, it will keep running at WOT just by cyntrifigual force. Keep a rag handy, if this happens show it in the carb to stop the air flow.
> 
> Also check the compression on all 3 cylinders. Carbed outboards use vacuum to pull fuel into the cylinders, if your compression is really low you may not be pulling fuel into the cylinder for ignition. My moneys on the carbs.


Thanks for the advice. Will try this. 

We had it hooked to fuel, but didn't have a fuel bulb for it. We ran out of time and light, just hooked controls up, dropped a little oil in the cylinders, turned over with plugs out to blow it back out, then we tried to spray a little ether in it and see if it would fire at all. Weren't planning on running it. 

But we didn't hook up clutch or throttle. Thinking that and fuel bulb May have been the issue. 

We have a compression test kit. Will check compression next time now that we know it turns over.

Carb rebuilds should be easy.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## dearl (Feb 13, 2017)

10-4 not having a bulb may have been your problem. The bulb primes the fuel pump. Once you install the bulb, you should be able to push the key in to prime the cylinder, when you push the key in you will hear a clicking noise at the motor if the primer solenoid is working. If not on the side of the primer there is a red lever, turn it, you should hear fuel spray into the carb throat. Once you do this, if everything else is right, she should bust right off.

Oh yea, make sure you install the bulb with the arrow facing the motor, couldn't tell you how many times I've seen this happen. Good luck.


----------



## flex (Feb 13, 2017)

dearl said:


> 10-4 not having a bulb may have been your problem. The bulb primes the fuel pump. Once you install the bulb, you should be able to push the key in to prime the cylinder, when you push the key in you will hear a clicking noise at the motor if the primer solenoid is working. If not on the side of the primer there is a red lever, turn it, you should hear fuel spray into the carb throat. Once you do this, if everything else is right, she should bust right off.
> 
> Oh yea, make sure you install the bulb with the arrow facing the motor, couldn't tell you how many times I've seen this happen. Good luck.


Yep, I've seen people do the bulb wrong way as well. I wasn't aware of pushing the key in to prime. Will try.First OMC motor I've ever ran. Had a bunch of boats but first outboard in a long time. It's a 75 Evinrude 70.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Feb 13, 2017)

Well, haven't gotten details yet. But my buddy just texted says it's running like a champ. And we have 120 compression all 3 cylinders. The only issue is these little plastic nubs that go on each side of the throttle linkage wore out. So need to see about finding a replacement.





Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lockndam25 (Feb 13, 2017)

It must be the time of the year to work on boats before spring starts, I'm doing the same thing too I got a cmc trim as well, one thing to remember is blue wire is up like the color off the sky, also if you use ss bolts for the transom don't let them contact the aluminum use a heat shrink around the bolt and a plastic washer fill all hole with 3m 5500, not sure if mercury controls will work I bought mine off of amazon 285.00 dollars for band new smooth controls is worth it to me. hope this helps


----------



## flex (Feb 13, 2017)

Lockndam25 said:


> It must be the time of the year to work on boats before spring starts, I'm doing the same thing too I got a cmc trim as well, one thing to remember is blue wire is up like the color off the sky, also if you use ss bolts for the transom don't let them contact the aluminum use a heat shrink around the bolt and a plastic washer fill all hole with 3m 5500, not sure if mercury controls will work I bought mine off of amazon 285.00 dollars for band new smooth controls is worth it to me. hope this helps


I went ahead and purchased the right controls. I've had this boat for 15+ years. Last few years just been waiting for funds and a deal on a motor. Got it all so now it's go time!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lockndam25 (Feb 13, 2017)

The part your looking for on the controls is going to be a dealer part or online from a Johnson supplier. 

I find it hard to trust online stores if I can't touch and hold what I'm buying to see if it's what I need.


----------



## flex (Feb 14, 2017)

Lockndam25 said:


> The part your looking for on the controls is going to be a dealer part or online from a Johnson supplier.
> 
> I find it hard to trust online stores if I can't touch and hold what I'm buying to see if it's what I need.


I'm the same way. I'll go by the only dealer here and see what he says. Otherwise i feel we can fix it with red neck ingenuity. 






The new transom is in. And it is stout! Way sturdier than the original! Almost ready for lake test, then if all is smooth paint and decks and we're rocking!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Feb 16, 2017)

Update found parts. It's a little set of ball and sockets on the timing thing. They were cheap. Should arrive today. 

Also ordered a gallon of Duralux Dead grass green. Going to coat the whole boat with it. And then possibly do either kryptek style stencils or "tiger stripes" on the outside. Haven't really seen either done before and want my rig to stand out.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lockndam25 (Feb 18, 2017)

Looking good, post some photos of the paint your doing I would like to see how it turns out.


----------



## flex (Feb 21, 2017)

My buddy got on it a little today and got the motor and Jack plate mocked up. Things going to be a rocket! 

Paint also came in today, fuel line seats ordered. Hopefully have her in water soon! 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## WALI4VR (Feb 21, 2017)

Just curious... What hp is that boat rated for? 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Feb 21, 2017)

WALI4VR said:


> Just curious... What hp is that boat rated for?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Plate says 70hp. So we right on the dot! I was willing to go maybe even bigger if I found the right deal. But couldn't pass up this motor! 

We are moving the 12 gallon gas tank up into the front of the boat to help balance out the motor and set back of the Jack plate. Also going to be putting the deep cycle batteries for trolling motor and bow fishing lights up there as well.

I'm so excited to get this boat back on the water. It used to have a Merc 35. Got 15+ good years out of it. But way under powered. Should be a screamer now!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Mar 5, 2017)

Serious progress today! Got the motor and everything complete through the transom with the 5200.

Relocated gas tank to under the front deck. 

Got all the decks cut and fit.

Attached and ran all electronics, steering, fuel line, etc.

Now we just gotta paint it all, and should be about ready!












Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Mar 12, 2017)

Another long day. Painted everything, finished all decks and trim. Now just have to finish some wiring, reinstall decks, and chop a few inches off my trailer so we can fit it in the garage, and we're ready to roll!











Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Mar 18, 2017)

So we got it buttoned up. Today was the first lake test. We got it backed off and started right up. Ran fine on muffs, under load different story. Definitely need a carb rebuild. She only wanted to run idle or WOT! But jack plate was great, boat rode and floated good. We were letting in some water. The only fitting in the transom I didn't mess with is leaking. So going to knock that out soon.

If anybody has advice on carbs feel free to chime in. Haven't touched a carb in years. Going to be watching some videos if I can find them.

Also, it's a 17' semi v, with two people in the boat we were only running 36, water wasn't glass, and we didn't play with trim. But is that about right? I just figured 40+.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Mar 18, 2017)

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Mar 21, 2017)

Buttoned up a few more things today. Trailer winch strap, new bilge pump, fixed the leaking thru hull(hopefully the only leak) 

I've ordered carb rebuild kits. This motor is strange to me. May be just needing rebuild. But It fires right up, idles fine all day, will rev with zero issues. Then put it in gear and fall flat. A few times when we had it on water we'd get it to wide open throttle and then it would scream. Wish I had someone close that had experience. I'm shooting in the dark.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Mar 22, 2017)

Well she works! Fuel intake screen in the tank was corroded. Cleaned and polished, and then hit low speed jets with carb cleaner, installed missing low speed plug. Fired right off, ran like a champ! Idle, shift, all speeds perfect! 


Only tops out around 34-36 though. I think I should be faster. Going to play with trim and jack plate this weekend.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lockndam25 (Mar 23, 2017)

Nice job got mine done too, it's funny how some people give up on a old tin boat. I think I got maybe 30 hours rebuilding mine and I know everything was done correctly. Now it's time to go catch some fish.


----------



## flex (Apr 2, 2017)

Got some more things done. New spark plugs in, old spark plugs were not even correct plugs, and gapped between .050 and .060! Motor running much smoother now. 

Prop that came on it is a 13 3/4 x 15. Picking up a 19 pitch stainless and a 17 pitch aluminum to see if I can gain more speed. I think they will get it done. Right now it launches on plane and to wot. More pitch should get it perfect!











Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Apr 10, 2017)

Stainless was actually a 14-17prop. Bumped my top speed to 37 at 5700 ish rpm. Hopefully picking up a 19 pitch stainless this week to go over 40. Then I will hope I am still spinning Max rpm and try to find a raker ss prop and go as fast as possible!





Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Apr 23, 2017)

Got a trolling motor put in today. Don't have many other plans besides hit the water all summer. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lockndam25 (Jan 28, 2018)

So it’s that time of year again, I was looking at old post from last year and you’re rebuild turned out great, I got mine finished and had a blast fishing all summer, now I got to finish the ski boat it has so electric issues, but nice to see you did good


----------



## flex (Feb 11, 2018)

Lockndam25 said:


> So it’s that time of year again, I was looking at old post from last year and you’re rebuild turned out great, I got mine finished and had a blast fishing all summer, now I got to finish the ski boat it has so electric issues, but nice to see you did good


Nice. I've made several more upgrades since then. Rod holders, trolling motor, lights, trailer work. And caught a few fish. 











Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

